# melting gold



## glenval (Feb 24, 2011)

can a bernzomatic mapp gas torch sold at hardware store for under $60 melt gold in crucible?


----------



## glondor (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes it can, although it is better than propane for sure it is not Ideal. Be sure to insulate under your dish with high temp insulation such as you would use around a fireplace or wood stove. The insulation will probably stick to your dish a bit so be prepared for that. View Lazersteves video on melting, it is a good one. Also look up posts on Lazersteves mini fire brick furnace. It gets top reciews for performance and is not complicated.
http://www.goldrecovery.us/

I found my mapp torch took a while to do the job, insulation really helped as it stops the heat transfer.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMM-9Pm8Kg[/youtube]


----------



## glondor (Feb 24, 2011)

Really nice video Goldenchild. I wish I could have seen the pour. Nice ingot. My new mapp/pro torch does not seem to get nearly as hot as yours.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 24, 2011)

Does it have the TS8000 tip?


----------



## glondor (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think so.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/23224/rocks/DSCN1768.jpg


----------



## nch (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for this post _*glenval*_ ! 

1. Gest today I sold 1/3 pice from my neckles gest to buy a MAPP torch!!! So I have about 120$ for this. (100 euro)
My first experince in refinig ( my first bit 0.42 gr from from 200 gr. video card slot's) was not posible to post a picture and tell my story, becose I have no proper torch  

2. Next week I hope to post my little pice of work if I buy the proper torch!

3. Question : What nossel from the picture is the best from Rothenberger MAPP torch , to melt gold and silver ??? 
4. And for next months maybe, PGM ! ( although I have in mind to bild a HHO Gas torch  ) 
5. What nossel is proper for PM ? 
6. Point five and P.S. I am from Europe ... pardon my miss spelling's !

Have fun and be safe ! Thank you all! 

Don't miss music in my signiture! It is inspiering!


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 25, 2011)

glondor said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/23224/rocks/DSCN1768.jpg



The torch tip you have may simply not get as hot as the TS8000.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 25, 2011)

I use one like C in the photo.

Steve


----------



## golddie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think this was already answered before but I am not sure about the answer.
I would like to know about acetylene torch.

I melted some silver and I think it OK 
Does melting with acetylene give you the same quality of pure metal as melting with propane
Thanks


----------



## nch (Feb 26, 2011)

Acetylene torch will cut a car in pieces .... and has nothing to do with quality/purity of PM. Problem is to be aware about not to blow your gold dust away!!!


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2011)

Because of its abundant carbon content, acetylene is a very good choice for melting silver, where a reducing atmosphere can pay huge dividends in controlling the amount of oxygen absorbed by the molten silver-----plus it's the only real good source of fuel for blackening molds. I used acetylene for that, even though I melted with natural gas. 

The flame temperature with oxygen/acetylene exceeds 6,000° F. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Feb 27, 2011)

I do all of my melting and casting of gold and silver with oxy/acetylene torches. A finer point that may have been missed by some is that you want to run such a torch rich in acetylene when melting or casting silver. Somewhere on the forum I posted a side by side picture of 2 silver anodes I had cast with acetylene showing the spitting of excess O2 on one and the absence on another. 

Platinum group metals are a whole different game with acetylene.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2011)

Oz said:


> A finer point that may have been missed by some is that you want to run such a torch rich in acetylene when melting or casting silver.



That's the reducing flame I spoke of. 



> Platinum group metals are a whole different game with acetylene.


For them, an oxidizing flame is desirable. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice video.

Here is mine, showing that you can melt gold powder on a ceramic blanket with a MAPP torch quite fast...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HRArtpB-7k&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## glondor (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmm My torch must be crap then cause it wont do that....


----------



## Noxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Nah, it's just because the blanket is highly insulating. I can melt gold and hold the blanket in my hand... (don't try this at home kids)


----------

